# Belgian Malinois people...ears?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

How common is it for a 6 month old Mali to have ears not up yet? I know with GSD's ears are often dropping during teething, etc, and sometimes just aren't up yet, but every Mali I've ever seen has ears up bright and perky from a very young age. I've never even seen a soft ears Mal (not to say they don't exist).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never seen it. Not at 6 months. This 3 month old Mal had some good sized ears with some pretty good wiggle..but they're up.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

It could be possible, they can go up and down the same as a GSD during teething. There ARE lines that are known for floppy ears in Mals, some very prominent ones too.

What about the parents?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Weak ears is not nearly the problem in the Belgian breeds as in GSDs. I haven't heard of any where both ears were floppy and only a handful where one was. Of course, some Mals do have GSD in the pedigree...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've never seen a floppy eared mal. Rafi is mal x gsd and has very upright ears even though his early nutrition was horrible. 

I'm sure they're out there but certainly not as common as a gsd with floppy ears. Of course mals are also not as common as gsds so there aren't as many of them and as many bybs of mals.


----------



## aboo008 (May 1, 2015)

Any update on this Malinois if this poster got her dog ears up.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine's 8 weeks with ears up


----------

